# hi there ladies some infor needed pretty plz



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there
Basically i am just looking into donor egg share programs and havent got a clue about what it is all about,basically i am thinking that i might need to go down the ivf route but at the same time wanted to help someone so i thought an egg share program would be good,but how old do u have to be?what happens if u have fertility problems yourself?i hope someone can help me as i am quite serious about this thanks very much for all ur help love harm xx


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Harmony

My only experience is at Bourn Hall, Nr Cambridge where they offer *free* treatment for women under 36 willing to egg share. If you know you need IVF or ICSI, and happy to donate 1/2 of your eggs during one cycle ( I believe you have to procue at least 8 before you can donate any), this may be a good option. It may be good to check their website. They have full details of their egg donation programme and requirements etc to download. If you have any personal specific queries the leaflet doesn't answer, there is always someone there to talk to, Monday to Friday.

Good luck.

CR


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Afternoon,
  If i were you i would call some clinic's local to you and see of they do egg sharing If so ask them if they have a opening evening (most clinic do) That way they will tell you all about egg sharing and you will be able to make a decision if you think it's right for you.

Good Luck.xx


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

r thanks for your help i am deff looking into it if my cycle of clomid hasnt worked i am just worried because i got endo and pcos that thay might not let me on the program x


----------

